# K&N CAI filter removal



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

I need to remove and clean the K&N filter on my 06. It looks like I have to remove the intake tube and unbolt the heat shield to have enough clearance to get it out. Does that sound right, or is there a short cut that I can't see?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wish I could help, never used a K & N hot air intake. You should just get rid of that and get an Over the Radiator style cia


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes you have to pull it out to get at it.


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Yes you have to pull it out to get at it.


Thanks! I figured that was the case after loosening the filter and not going anywhere with it.

Looking into OTR. Car came with K&N and sticker so I'm legal ...for now.


----------

